# Placentitis any positive outcomes



## shugmx (3 March 2018)

Hi, hoping for some positive stories. My 6 year old maiden mare has been scanned and diagnosed with Placentitis. She is 291 days and i noticed three days ago she not happy to be touched in tummy area and slight bagging up. Vet is local farm vet and thinks nature should take its course. Rang a breeding specialist who said antibiotics and regumate. I don't want to give up on this wee foal so have started medication. Anyone had any experience please......


----------

